# Adaptador S-Video a RCA



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, necesito un circuito para adaptar una salida S-Video a una entrada RCA (no videocomponente, un sólo común RCA amarillo), para poder conectar la PC al TV que no tiene entrada S-Video.
Armé un circuito de pablín y no anda. ¿Alguna idea?

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123

me lo puedes explicar con el numero de pines?

El tarjeta de PC cuantos tiene
Nvidi oTI

La TV-
   -->conector RCA
  --->conector e croma-->4pines
   --->onector scart--> 22 pines

Cuando t refieres que no te funciona que se ve por la TV?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, lo que quiero hacer es esto: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/svideo/index.htm pero que ande, cuando armé este y lo conecté al TV, el TV no reaccionaba, como si no le enchufara nada.
La entrada de mi tele es un simple RCA, tiene la entrada más famosa que son 3 RCA: rojo (audio derecha), blanco (audio izquierda) y amarillo (video).
Gracias!


----------



## capitanp

hola fransisco ttambien dinos que tipo de placa tienes instalada en la pc


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, los gráficos son de ATI. Es una notebook Toshiba Satellite del año 2005, no sabría decir más datos del video pero ¿Las salidas de S-Video no son todas iguales? Es el mismo conector que tienen los DVD, los AV Receiver, los proyectores, en fin, todo lo que tenga video menos mi TV, jeje!


----------



## mcrven

¿Qué tal Francisco? El diagrama de Pablín, como te habrás dado cuenta, no representa ninguna ciencia. No creo que te hayas  enrollando con un par de conexiones. Así que el rollo me parece más operacional que tecnológico.

Prueba lo siguiente:

1.-        Si tienes un VCR con salida S-Video, conéctalo al TV por medio de esa toma, para verificar que el cable 
             está bien de todo - creo que debería funcionar sin problema.

2.-        Con un osciloscopio verifica que tienes señal de video en el conector de la PC. - Creo que ese va a ser el 
            problema.

Me explico: Para tener salida a TV desde la tarjeta de video del PC, eso se le debe "decir" a la tarjeta. El video no está presente en forma simultánea en todos los conectores. Sólo uno a la vez está activo. Si utilizas WIN, dále un click derecho sobre cualquier lugar libre del escrotorio y entra a propiedades. Deberías tener una opción para dirigir la salida a VGA ó video compuesto, o TV. Todas son condiciones del driver específico de cada tarjeta de Video.

Haznos saber los resultados.

Saludos y suerte: mcrven


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Muchas gracias, pero no anda ni con la PC ni con el DVD player, puede ser que haya estado mal el cable. Mi pregunta es ¿Funciona ese circuito de pablin.com? Parece demasiado simple.
Gracias!


----------



## mcrven

Bueno Francisco, eso es algo muy simple, a menos que te hayas equivocado en contar los pines del minidin o hayas dejado uno de los hilitos de la malla sin separar y te esté mandando la señal a masa. Revisa cuidadosamente con un lente de aumento. Pon un tester en el cable a ver si marca corto.

Esa configuración es demasiado simple. La señal de Chroma la unen a la Luma mediante un capacitor. En principio no hace falta más nada.

Por eso te indiqué que utilices un osciloscopio para rastrear la señal, Ejemplo desde el VCD u otra fuente segura, hasta la punta del RCA, conectado en TV. ¿Quién quita que el problema esté en el TV?

Es muy extraño que no tengas ninguna señal o ruido. ¿No será que el TV requiere seleccionar la entrada de video? Son preguntas sueltas que te pueden dar una idea o ayudarte a encontrar el problema.

mcrven


----------



## Francisco Galarza

bueno, mcrven, gracias otra vez. Te cuento lo que pasa, armé este circuito hace un tiempo para probar y ahora lo necesito de verdad. No descartlo la posibilidad de haber usado un cable defectuoso pero el resto del circuito estaba bien armado.
Como la verdad de electrónica de video no entiendo nada, no pensé que funcionara así de fácil, como son los circuitos de pablin...
Si me decís que la configuración de acoplar dos señales por el capacitor y unir las masas es correcta, entonces voy a probar, muchas gracias.
Estaba esperando tu respuesta, ahora sí me voy a dormir.


----------



## mcrven

Bueno yo ando pensando en lo mismo pues aquí ya son las 2 am, así que, buenas madrugadas.

Recuerda que tanto en audio como en video, sólo hay señales y que en un ascilo solo cambia la forma, pero, deben estar ahí.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## mcrven

Se me olvidaba decirte, como tú eres audiofilo, que las señales de video están dentro de la gama audible. Claro, nada comprensible. Es, como dicen en AR, un quilombo. Con una punta detectora de las que se utilizan para los osciloscopio, lo puedes escuchar.

La señal de luminancia es modulada en AM, mientras que las de color son moduladas con una especie de banda lateral, pero para tí eso es transparente. En ese punto es sólo una señal, una especie de ruido.

Luego me cuentas.

mcrven


----------



## daniel-II

para que puedas sacar video de la pc, debes de conectar una tarjeta, de entrada y salida de video, en una de las ranuras de la pc,, se parecen a las tarjetas de red para laptop, creo que es la unica solucion,, atte. daniel-II


----------



## tiopepe123

Primero empieza por probar que realmente te funciona la entrada de TV.

Si es un portaltil puede tener dos formas de ACTIVAR el TV del PC, una es atraves del configurador de pantalla y el otro atraves de las teclas especiales normalmente FN (esas de color azul).

El esquema en principio es correcto, aunque yo tengo un adaptador Scart que no funciona bien porque sale la imagen en blanco y negro (un error interno)., pero el original de Nvidia funciona bien.


No todas las TV detectan automaticamente señal, y algunas fallan, fuerza la entrada por el mando.


----------



## mcrven

Hola Francisco.

Hice la prueba del circuito de pablín y funcionó sin problema.

Aquí usamos el DVD con cable RCA porque el TV no tiene entrada S-Video. Itroduje los alhambres del Cap. de 470 pF en los pines 3 y 4 directamente y un alhambre suelto en el pin 2 del DVD, tomé el macho RCA del cable que va al TV y, así al vuelo, puse la masa y toqué con la punta en el pin 3 y, Voi lá. Perfecto. Imagen a color sincronizada, sin problemas.

O sea el circcuito no es el problema.

Prueba la entrada del TV, RCA al RCA del DVD. Si eso está bién, será que tu problema es el cable que usaste.

Saludos y feliz domingo.

mcrven


----------



## mcrven

Hola tiopepe, recién le comuniqué a Francisco que probé el circuito. Puedes ver el post.

Por allá debe estar anocheciendo. Así que Buenas Noches.

mcrven


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Muchas gracias, cuando encuentre donde dejé el cable voy a probar entonces.
El problema no son ni las salidas S-Video ni la entrada RCA, todo eso anda bien. Voy a ver. Gracias!
tra cosa que no sé si tendrá que ver, acá usamos PAL-Nc


----------



## mcrven

Las conexiones no tienen que ver con las normas. Si tienes PAL y envías una señal NTSC ( o viceversa ), vas a ver la imágen en blanco y negro y, a veces también sin sincronismo, pero imágen debe haber.

mcrven


----------



## marfla

Fijate que no todas las conexiones s-video son iguales. Hay placas de video que sacan video compuesto y otros por separado. Fijate en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/placa-ge-force-6200-men-tv-7804/
que explique mi problema y como lo solucione.


----------



## mcrven

Ok marfla, el problema que tu indicaste en el post que mencionas tiene que ver con normas PAL, NTSC, SECAM. En ningún caso tu problema anterior se relaciona con este post. Te sugiero que leas el hilo completo antes de opinar, porque de otra manera se distorsiona el sentido de un hilo particular.

Lo que dices del conector S-Video, aunque posible, no es correcto - ojo, no es tu responsabilidad. - porqué eso es un estandar y también los violan.

Espero que leas el hilo completo para que te enteres bien cual fue el problema tratado aquí y, seguimos conversando, si quieres.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## marfla

El problema que yo tenía no tenía que ver con normas PAL y NTCS, ya que modificando en la PC no variava nada como habras leído en el post al que hago mención. Mi problema era el cable, más precisamente un capacitor. 
Y si leí todo el tema completo, puede no ser la solución lo que plantee, pero solo trate de ayudar.


----------



## mcrven

Bien marfla, El capacitor que tú mencionas en este hilo, está dibujado ckaramente en el circuito de "Pablin". Por ese motivo es que me pareció que no habías leído cuidadosamente. En cuanto a la placa del PC que tú mencionas (anterior), o fue una omisión en el ensamblaje o, está defectuosa la placa (me refiero al PCB. Una pista abierta o algo así) pués, como te mencioné antes, la configuración S-Video, no es nueva y es un estandar y, es como tú dices, Luma en un pin y Chroma en el otro (pin 3, pin 4). Tengo aún en uso aparatos de Sony (Super Beta) con salidas y entradas S-Video y son así.

Ahora, con respecto al hilo anterior, que tú iniuciaste, dijiste tener video en B&W y no en Chroma. Cuando eso sucede es que hay una disparidad de normas, a veces, por ese motivo también se pierde el sincronismo. Por eso viste la respuesta de tiopepe en ese hilo.

Respecto de los conectores S-Video, los hay para entrada IN y para salida OUT. Su conexión interna es diferente para cada caso. Sin embargo hay aparatos y dispositivos que tienen conexiones S-Video IN/OUT, pero, esos aparatos también tienen un sistema selector interno, mediante el cual se hace la selección de la función requerida en un momento específico. En la actualidad, se han automatizado muchas cosas, por locual, muchas selecciones se hacen automáticamente. Ej.: Dices que la placa del PC detecta automáticamente la norma de video. Si tu placa de video es captadora de video y, la conexión S-Video es IN/OUT, eso es correcto para el caso de la señal entrante, pero no para la señal de salida. En tu TV posiblemente ocurre lo mismo, es capaz de fijar automáticamente la norma de la señal entrante. Mientras que la norma de la salida del video desde la placa del PC, debe ser determinada por quien la quiere usar pués, las PC no son inteligentes y no tienen la más mínima idea de, a que dispositivo la quiere uno dirigir ni a sus normas.

Como te has dado cuenta, el problema planteado por Francisco Galarza es otro, pués él ensambló el circuito de pablin y no tuvo video alguno en el TV. Conectó el mismo cable a un DVD y tampoco. Verifico el funcionamiento de la entrada de video RCA del TV y está bién. Así que su problema parece se el cable que él utilizó.

Vamos a esperar que nos comente más adelante.

Es perfectamente claro que tratas de ayudar. Los demás hacemos eso mismo, pero a veces nos enfrascamos en debates que pueden parecer algo subidos de tono, pero creo que todo es sólo guerra de ideas que van y vienen.

Saludo: mcrven


----------



## marfla

http://www.pasarlascanutas.com/video/conectores_senales_cables.htm


----------



## mcrven

> Lo que dices del conector S-Video, aunque posible, no es correcto - ojo, no es tu responsabilidad. - porqué eso es un estandar y también los violan.



Bueno marfla, el link que publicaste confirma lo que te indiqué en mi post antepenúltimo.

Dále un mirada al link de wikipedia y luego creo que no te quedarán dudas al respecto. Si es "Video separado", estamos hablando de S-Video. Si las señales de video - Luma y Chroma - no están separadas, no estamos hablando de S-Video. Aún si el letrero del conector marca S-Video, es una indicación falsa por definición. Estaremos hablando entonces, de video compuesto.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Video

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## caiosag

Te comento que en Uruguay hace años que hay coprás en cualquier casa combertidores de S'VHS a RCA y pronto sale 30 pesos Uruguayos así que en Argentina te Aseguro que hay.
Saludos


----------



## electronica-2000

hola Francisco Galarza esta no es la ficha que usa tu notebook? 

http://articulo.mercadolibre.co.cr/MCR-1179946-convertidor-s-video-a-rca-tv-out-para-notebook-_JM
saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

No, la mía es Mini Din de 4 pines, como la de abajo del dibujo:


----------



## SigmaOrion

Francisco, si realmente lo necesitás, en Argentina - Capital Federal lo conseguís en cualquier lado, en galería Jardín por ejemplo o en cualquier casa de computación, sale $10 creo.
De paso, después de usarlo, lo medís y nos contás si es igual al de Pablin 

PD: Yo tengo una toshiba satellite y la he usado con el cable que se compra en cualquier lado, y anda bien.

Slds...


----------



## Welle

hola  mm yo tengo un problema, hice una adaptacion como la de "pablin " pero en una conector de 7 pines y no se ve nada, si le muevo a la lap para que haga el cambio de monitor se mueve la TV , aparecen unas rayas blancas e instantaneamente se quitan , ocea que si detecta la señal pero solo se ve negro


alguna idea?  

graxx de todas formas si no me pueden ayudar


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/S-Video_7_PIN
Podrás ver que la pata 6 y 7 es la salida de video compuesto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Welle

oye genial  graxxx ya me salve   ya lo pude conectar pero solo como extensión del escritorio aunke con eso me conformo por ahora muchisisimas graxx


----------

